# Probleme mit disable()



## Artur100 (13. Mrz 2014)

Hallo, ich habe seid tagen das problem das disable() durchgestrichen ist. Ich bekomme das nicht hin das dass Programm Neugestartet wird. 
	
	
	
	





```
package neustart;

import javax.swing.GroupLayout;
import javax.swing.JComponent;
import javax.swing.WindowConstants;
import javax.swing.SwingUtilities;


public class NewJFrame extends javax.swing.JFrame {
	private JPanel1 jPanel1;

	/**
	* Auto-generated main method to display this JFrame
	*/
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
			public void run() {
				NewJFrame inst = new NewJFrame();
				inst.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
				inst.setVisible(true);
			}
		});
	}
	
	public NewJFrame() {
		super();
		initGUI();
	}
	
	private void initGUI() {
		try {
		    GroupLayout thisLayout = new GroupLayout((JComponent)getContentPane());
		    getContentPane().setLayout(thisLayout);
			setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
			this.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(513, 244));
			{
			    jPanel1 = new JPanel1();
			}
			    thisLayout.setVerticalGroup(thisLayout.createSequentialGroup()
			    	.addContainerGap(80, 80)
			    	.addComponent(jPanel1, 0, 126, Short.MAX_VALUE));
			    thisLayout.setHorizontalGroup(thisLayout.createSequentialGroup()
			    	.addContainerGap(163, 163)
			    	.addComponent(jPanel1, 0, 334, Short.MAX_VALUE));
			pack();
			this.setSize(513, 244);
		} catch (Exception e) {
		    //add your error handling code here
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		
	}
}
```


```
package neustart;


import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.GroupLayout;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JComponent;
import javax.swing.WindowConstants;
import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class JPanel1 extends javax.swing.JPanel {
	static private JButton jButton1;

	/**
	* Auto-generated main method to display this 
	* JPanel inside a new JFrame.
	*/
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		JFrame frame = new JFrame();
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
		frame.pack();
		frame.setSize(639, 412);
		frame.setVisible(true);
	}
	
	public JPanel1() {
		super();
		initGUI();
	}
	
	private void initGUI() {
		try {
		    GroupLayout thisLayout = new GroupLayout((JComponent)this);
		    this.setLayout(thisLayout);
			this.setBackground(new java.awt.Color(255,0,0));
			this.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(305, 194));
			{
			    {
				jButton1 = new JButton();
				this.add(jButton1);
				jButton1.setText("jButton1");
				jButton1.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
				    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
					jButton1ActionPerformed(evt);
				    }
				});
			    }
		    thisLayout.setVerticalGroup(thisLayout.createSequentialGroup()
		    	.addContainerGap(44, 44)
		    	.addComponent(jButton1, GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 50, GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
		    	.addContainerGap(100, Short.MAX_VALUE));
		    thisLayout.setHorizontalGroup(thisLayout.createSequentialGroup()
		    	.addContainerGap(42, 42)
		    	.addComponent(jButton1, GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 213, GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
		    	.addContainerGap(50, Short.MAX_VALUE));
			}
		} catch (Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
	
	
	@SuppressWarnings("deprecation")
	private void jButton1ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
	    System.out.println("jButton1.actionPerformed, event="+evt);
	    //TODO add your code for jButton1.actionPerformed
	    neustart.NewJFrame.main(null);
		setVisible(false); // Fenster ausblenden
		  this.disable(); // Ressourcen freigeben 
		
		
		
	}
}
```
Bitte helft mit.


----------



## VfL_Freak (13. Mrz 2014)

Moin,

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/119602-button-disable-frage.html

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Artur100 (13. Mrz 2014)

Danke erst mal für die hilfe.
Leider lösch ich mein Butten dadurch.
Ich möchte die Anwendung gerne Neustarten wenn ich auf den Butten drück.


----------



## VfL_Freak (13. Mrz 2014)

Moin,



Artur100 hat gesagt.:


> Leider lösch ich mein Butten dadurch.


Das glaube ich nun kaum ....
Oder erkläre mas, was genau Du damit meinst !

BTW: es heißt noch immer BUTTON !





Artur100 hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte die Anwendung gerne Neustarten wenn ich auf den Butten drück


schau mal hier: Neustart des Programms @ Java - tutorials.de: Tutorial, Forum, Anleitung & Hilfe

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Artur100 (13. Mrz 2014)

wenn ich schreib: jButton1.setEnabled(false):
kann ich mein button nicht mehr benutzen.
Wenn ich nur setEnabled(false); schreib, den ist das erste Fenster noch immer offen 
, aber ohne inhalt.
Das Programm öffnet ja neu, aber ich hab dann das Programm zwei mal offen.


----------



## VfL_Freak (13. Mrz 2014)

Moin,



Artur100 hat gesagt.:


> wenn ich schreib "jButton1.setEnabled(false)" kann ich mein button nicht mehr benutzen.
> Wenn ich nur "setEnabled(false)" schreib, den ist das erste Fenster noch immer offen, aber ohne inhalt.
> Das Programm öffnet ja neu, aber ich hab dann das Programm zwei mal offen


Ist Dir klar, dass beide Aufrufe eine komplett unterschiedlichen Kontext haben?
Im ersten Fall sprichst Du den genannten Button an, im zweiten Fall den jeweiligen *this*-Kontext ...

Mir ist auch nicht klar, was Du in dem ganzen Zusammenhang mit "setEnabled" (wie auch immer) willst ???:L

Hast Du mal auf den Link geschaut? Ein Neustart eines Java-Programms geht nicht mal eben so !!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Artur100 (13. Mrz 2014)

ich hab das jetzt über eine Batch datei gemacht. 
Danke für die Hilfe


----------

